# moderatori visibili/invisibili



## infinite sadness

Secondo me sarebbe utile mettere una funzione che consenta di sapere quali moderatori sono on line in ogni singolo forum in un determinato momento.
Ad esempio, se io vado nel forum "solo italiano", in basso a destra trovo l'elenco dei moderatori ma non so quali di essi sono in linea e quali no.
Potrebbero esserci ma in modalità invisibile.
Quindi potrebbe capitare che un utente ha bisogno di un chiarimento e lo chiede con messaggio privato a uno, e quello ppotrebbe anche risponderti dopo due mesi perchè in quel momento non c'è.


----------



## TrentinaNE

infinite sadness said:


> potrebbe capitare che un utente ha bisogno di un chiarimento e lo chiede con messaggio privato a uno,


La soluzione è o mandare il tuo PM a tutti i moderatori del detto forum o (più facile) usare la funzione "Report-a-Post" (il triangolo rosso) per inviare un messaggio a tutti i moderatori di WRF.  

Non abbiamo progetti di mettere la funzione che hai suggerito perche' anche i moderatori hanno bisogno di una "zona di privacy." 

Ciao,
Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

Forse avremo un sistema che permetta contattare qualsiasi moderatore di un subforum tramite un modulo online.


----------



## infinite sadness

Grazie per le risposte.


----------



## housecameron

Infinite sadness, scusa ma non vedo dove sia il problema, sembra voler andare a cercare a tutti i costi il pelo nell'uovo.
Sono assolutamente d'accordo sul fatto che i moderatori non debbano obbligatoriamente segnalare la loro presenza on-line. 
La funzione "Report-a-Post" è più che sufficiente, e ho rilevato che funziona alla grande.
Saluti.


----------



## infinite sadness

Pensavo che report a post servisse solo per segnalare abusi e non per chiedere spiegazioni su qualunque altro argomento. (e poi non è detto che tutti i moderatori conoscano l'italiano).

In ogni caso il mio intento non era polemico, era solo per parlare in generale sul grado di privacy dei moderatori.

Premesso che ogni moderatore è libero di fare quello che vuole (ci mancherebbe!), la mia opinione è che i moderatori di un forum, oltre ai privilegi dovrebbero avere anche qualche svantaggio rispetto ai semplici utenti, come avviene in tutti i casi in cui si assumono cariche pubbliche, secondo la teoria secondo cui ad ogni onore dovrebbe corrispondere anche un onere.


----------



## Saoul

Sarei curioso di sapere quali sono questi privilegi! 

Lungi da me lamentarmi, perché sono un moderatore volontario e sarei (passami il termine) un rimbambito a lamentarmi ma:

- copiare ed incollare
- richiedere contesto
- vigilare sui birbantelli
- verificare che non esistano thread precedenti
- mantenere l'ordine
- suggerire e addomesticare i novellini

insomma tutti questi non è che mi sembrino proprio dei privilegi incredibili. 

Felice di farlo, ma non è che siccome copio e incollo allora mi devo beccare qualche svantaggio! 

IS, io cerco di usare l'opzione di invisibilità (sembra un super potere) il meno possibile, ma vorrei che tu provassi a pensare che siete tanti, e il numero di PM che ci arriva giornalmente è notevole. Siamo dei volontari che ritagliano del tempo dalle proprie giornate, quindi può essere che a volte non abbiamo tutto questo tempo. 

Tu prova con il RaP. Di solito se lo scrivi in inglese è meglio così sei sicura che tutti i moderatori lo capiscano, anche se quasi tutti i moderatori di WRF sono talmente bravi in talmente tante lingue che capiscono pressoché tutto. (Invidia grondante!)


----------



## housecameron

infinite sadness said:


> Pensavo che report a post servisse solo per segnalare abusi e non per chiedere spiegazioni su qualunque altro argomento.


 
Potresti fare un esempio concreto di necessità così impellente da richiedere un'immediata attenzione? 
Sei senior e penso che le regole ormai ti siano familiari. 
Se frequenti i forum vedi subito quali sono i moderatori attivi in quel momento.
Se hai bisogno di  chiarimenti linguistici puoi aprire un thread.
Non mi pronuncio sui privilegi 

PS e tutti i PM che ho inviato hanno avuto risposta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Saoul said:


> Sarei curioso di sapere quali sono questi privilegi!
> 
> Lungi da me lamentarmi, perché sono un moderatore volontario e sarei (passami il termine) un rimbambito a lamentarmi ma:
> 
> - copiare ed incollare
> - richiedere contesto
> - vigilare sui birbantelli
> - verificare che non esistano thread precedenti
> - mantenere l'ordine
> - suggerire e addomesticare i novellini
> 
> insomma tutti questi non è che mi sembrino proprio dei privilegi incredibili.
> 
> Felice di farlo, ma non è che siccome copio e incollo allora mi devo beccare qualche svantaggio!
> 
> IS, io cerco di usare l'opzione di invisibilità (sembra un super potere) il meno possibile, ma vorrei che tu provassi a pensare che siete tanti, e il numero di PM che ci arriva giornalmente è notevole. Siamo dei volontari che ritagliano del tempo dalle proprie giornate, quindi può essere che a volte non abbiamo tutto questo tempo.
> 
> Tu prova con il RaP. Di solito se lo scrivi in inglese è meglio così sei sicura che tutti i moderatori lo capiscano, anche se quasi tutti i moderatori di WRF sono talmente bravi in talmente tante lingue che capiscono pressoché tutto. (Invidia grondante!)


Ti do ragione in tutto, tranne che nell'individuazione del mio sesso che è maschile.
I privilegi sono quelli di avere dei poteri che gli altri non hanno (tra i quali il poter vedere senza essere visti).
Comunque, la mia riflessione non era riferita ad episodi particolari avvenuti in questo forum, ma a vecchie esperienze avute in un altro forum, se vuoi te ne parlo ma mi sembra di andare off topic.
Per il resto, anche io ho notato che siete bravissimi e vi invidio per le vostre capacità linguistiche ed anche per il notevole grado di self-control che riuscite a mantenere. Non ho mai visto finora discussioni degenerare in risse come accade spesso in altri forum.


----------



## Saoul

Scusami IS. 

Ripeto, non credo che i super powers siano un privilegio, ma sono uno strumento per poter far funzionare meglio il forum. 
Sono sicuro che avrai notato che negli ultimi mesi il numero dei moderatori è andato crescendo e questo è assolutamente un modo per far sì che i membri del forum abbiano sempre una costante assistenza. 

Ovviamente tutto si può migliorare, quindi se hai un esempio specifico che vuoi discutere e che temi si possa presentare, parliamone per capire quale può essere la migliore strategia, altrimenti direi che l'unico metodo è; "un passo alla volta". Quando e se si presenterà un problema, lo risolveremo contestualmente.

che ne dici?


----------



## infinite sadness

housecameron said:


> Potresti fare un esempio concreto di necessità così impellente da richiedere un'immediata attenzione?
> Sei senior e penso che le regole ormai ti siano familiari.
> Se frequenti i forum vedi subito quali sono i moderatori attivi in quel momento.
> Se hai bisogno di  chiarimenti linguistici puoi aprire un thread.
> Non mi pronuncio sui privilegi
> 
> PS e tutti i PM che ho inviato hanno avuto risposta.



In questo forum non mi è mai accaduto di avere bisogno di risposte urgenti.

Non so, un esempio potrebbe essere questo: io litigo con un moderatore che cancella sempre i miei messaggi (oppure che non cancella mai i messaggi che io ritengo offensivi nei miei confronti): in questo caso potrei avere bisogno di contattare in privato altri moderatori senza farlo sapere a quello con cui sono entrato in conflitto per avere una risposta imparziale e non condizionata dal precedente diverbio.


----------



## Saoul

Se trovi un moderatore di fiducia puoi scrivere a lui/lei un PM. Anche nei periodi in cui ci allontaniamo per motivi personali di solito teniamo d'occhio i PM. 

Certo questa situazione che descrivi non si presenterà mai in such a friendly place as WRF!    
Io come moderatore sono anche raggiungibile via messenger per eventuali tragedie. Certo non devo essere quello da cui vuoi scappare... ma se non è quello il caso, mi puoi raggiungere quasi sempre!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

infinite sadness said:


> In questo forum non mi è mai accaduto di avere bisogno di risposte urgenti.
> 
> Non so, un esempio potrebbe essere questo: io litigo con un moderatore che cancella sempre i miei messaggi (oppure che non cancella mai i messaggi che io ritengo offensivi nei miei confronti): in questo caso potrei avere bisogno di contattare in privato altri moderatori senza farlo sapere a quello con cui sono entrato in conflitto per avere una risposta imparziale e non condizionata dal precedente diverbio.



Ti voglio ricordare la regola 43:



> Any Personal Messages with moderators or administrators related to forum policy or actions* may be shared with other administrators and moderators* if we feel it is necessary.


I moderatori non operano singolarmente, ma svolgono un lavoro di team, cioè si consultano e scambiano opinioni e consigli sul da farsi.
Sei liberissima di sceglierti il tuo moderatore preferito e chiedere aiuto o consiglio a quella persona, nonostante ciò ho serissimi dubbi sul fatto che se per esempio un moderatore cancella un tuo messaggio (e se lo fa *c'è sempre una ragione*) ti basti semplicemente metterti in contatto con un altro moderatore per fartelo ripostare nel forum.


----------



## zebedee

InfiniteSadness said:
			
		

> I privilegi sono quelli di avere dei poteri che gli altri non hanno (tra i quali il poter vedere senza essere visti).



Hello InfiniteSadness,

Sorry for not writing in Italian, I understand written Italian but have never studied it (so many languages, so little time!) so I hope you don't mind me writing in English.

I just wanted to say that the Visible/Invisible mode option is not a "privilege" restricted to moderators. All members can be invisible if they prefer. It's an option available in the User Control Panel. Just click on Edit Options and you'll see a window you can click to change from Visible Mode to Invisible Mode.

(Forgive me if someone else has told you this in Italian in the thread already and I hadn't spotted it.)

Regards,
zebedee


----------

